

What popular startup advice is plain wrong? - SoftwarePatent
http://www.quora.com/What-popular-startup-advice-is-plain-wrong

======
6ren
_> Some startups are successful after long periods of failure, but they are
few and far between. @Jeremy Liew_

This is the only one to refer to evidence (even if not cite specifics).

 _> Bad advice: "It's already been done." If you think your idea brings
something unique and of value to the market, it doesn't matter that's its been
tried before. @Robert Pakter_

There are often so many variables in a business that your "different angle"
will appeal to some people - and that can be enough, especially if you don't
insist on massive success. Markets usually support more than one supplier. I
made the mistake of thinking a competitor was the end of my business - but I
made much more after than before. (Though it was far less fun...)

 _[ does quora really not have perma links into the list of answers? I mouse-
overed all the links, and I had to view source to get the anchor names in the
end... but they didn't work. ]_

